

Ask HN: Is there a 'RailsCast' for MeteorJS? - rrrrrraul

I have recently started looking in to MeteorJS and find it really exciting, any idea if there are good video resources to learn more about it?<p>edit for clarity
======
rankam
Not the answer you were hoping for, but the book Discover Meteor is pretty
great if you're just getting into Meteor.

------
maxharris
A few hours ago, I just gave this talk at Meteor Devshop SF about using Meteor
+ React:

[https://youtu.be/puoD7b4Ow7k?t=1225](https://youtu.be/puoD7b4Ow7k?t=1225)

------
sgdesign
There sure is! [https://www.eventedmind.com/](https://www.eventedmind.com/)

~~~
rrrrrraul
thank you sirrrr!

